# Steroids With No Estrogen



## TJNorway (Jul 13, 2015)

Obviosly I'm new here, for now at least.
I have a boyfriend I really would like to impress and for my own sake, and because of the way I see me, I would like to try something new.
Been active since I could walk. I have a slow metabolism and last year I was 120 kg. Then 6 of june 2014 I got lots of blood clots in both my lungs. I lost all of my muscles, and now I'm down to 60 kg. Since I was 4, I started riding and continued until I was 18. Everyday from after school to 8 pm I was working but I never lost one kg. I started taking spinning classes for a year. Still lost nothing. Tough I quit all activeties (besides long walks in the wood with my dog) I suddenly lost half my weight. Yes I was sick, but you would think I have lots of superficial (?) and saggy skin, it's surprisingly not much that sags.  But the saggy skin I now have, the saggy upper tights and the wiggily lower tighs. The muffin stomach and ofcourse! My boobs is no longer there.... Not kidding, its just a couple of very saggy fat nipples. I have so low selfastem that tough I have tryed with different people, I can not train with anyone, not yet at least. My boyfriend loves the gym and wants to love it with me... I would like that one day... So please just look away from my whining and maybe just give a few tips? =) I lack energy.... lots! I'm tired after the walk with the dog. Altough we walk for hours I know I can do more. And I have always done, but now I'm all the sudden just lazy. So my plan from now on. Every morning I'll start drinking Equology energy water. Ever heard of it? It is a kind of organic something with energy a friend of mine gave me. Then after a week with this I'll start taking stack with my morning medecin. I walk the dog every day in the woods so IF this helps giving me energy I want to start jogging. Now iiiiif this works I eventually would love taking poledancing courses, but to do that I'll need a core musculature, right? Witch I btw don't have now.... So is there anyone who got tricks or tips for what I can do? Because of my illness I can not use anything that has estrogen in it. Is there such things? I've been looking up Anavar and Primobolan that seems to me, to be the best for me to ude. I would like to use it while im jogging. But to get a core musculator... Is it enough to just do this? *Or is this a trainwreck plan? xD I hope you will take me seriously and that this could work out. I would love to one day just look in the mirror and feel that I'm my boyfriend worthy. Is there maybe any other trainings methods that could be fun and work for me to tighten up all off me skin, get a little bit more muscles so I atleast can open a can by myself. I am mayby at the wrong forum all in all since I could never go to the gym to lift, maybe to danse or to take boxing classes or something cool. At least, I found out that some or many of you know about steroids etc so I figured I at least could ask =) 
 Sorry my English 
- Tonje


----------



## TJNorway (Jul 13, 2015)

Not only that but now I'm So lucky that I got some homies in my but (Hemoroides) so my Docter told me to drink lots of water, stay away from bread an fibers and ceep an waterbased diet. Like melon, grapes etc.... So again.. Is there anyone who have tips to help me reach my target. I am as said before, very new at this. No pain no gain is not a thing for me as for you or some? or none of you??? It's just that when I look inside a gym, people look so focused but happpy. I have not found the hapiness off the pain nor have I never achived gain so is this just how it is? You pain until other see you gain? I really would like to start doing something, become what I want and impress the one who impresses and works for me. I am really confused about all this fitness stuff... One time football/ soccer practis was training, now its just an activity. Oh I sound stupid but I just really want some serious opinions and maybe something that helped you get motivated? =)
- Tonje


----------



## TJNorway (Jul 13, 2015)

That is absolutely true. But as said, I WANT to do this and want to get it right. Therfore my thread. I have a friend that is educating himself to personal trainer/ diet coach so yes, I will talk to him. But the big question. Besides the food (I have always been good at feeding others the right kind of food and as said, my boyfriend is not a bodybuilder but he is building his body. So as a good gf I make him the best meals I can, I'm just not hungry myself.) But yeah, look away from the food... Does it sound like I have a good plan? Cause again, I have no clue about this topic, at all. All I know is that I can't do it by myself, and I'm asking for help and guidens. =) This would at least count as a start?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 13, 2015)

TJNorway said:


> That is absolutely true. But as said, I WANT to do this and want to get it right. Therfore my thread. I have a friend that is educating himself to personal trainer/ diet coach so yes, I will talk to him. But the big question. Besides the food (I have always been good at feeding others the right kind of food and as said, my boyfriend is not a bodybuilder but he is building his body. So as a good gf I make him the best meals I can, I'm just not hungry myself.) But yeah, look away from the food... Does it sound like I have a good plan? Cause again, I have no clue about this topic, at all. All I know is that I can't do it by myself, and I'm asking for help and guidens. =) This would at least count as a start?



No.  If your diet sucks steroids are pointless.  Don't ask us to overlook the most important aspect to consider.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJNorway (Jul 14, 2015)

I am asking what to do next. When my diet is in order.... How to do this whole run all in all. But obviosly I'm at the wrong place because I know I need to get my diet fixed but what do I do when it's in order?? Sounds like I need to already be a pro to even ask/ post here.... I don't know training in any way and was only asking a simple question about how to manage the whole deal. You stopped at my diet. Instead of mayby say start with the diet or a diet coach as the first replyer said. And then maybe say jogging souns good?? (OR AS I SAID I DONNT KNOW but i need core muscles and maybe jogging is bad for that? But then there is hundreds of ways to do anything and to achieve different goals. I told you my goal and asked for guidens to reach it. But my diet is wrong so no one will help? Steroids would be a last solotuion for me as I'm I'll as I have written above.... This was very un motivating for me so thank you for that. I'll try another web pager or something but next time, if the question or person is wrong or stupid, don't reply. Maybe you have a bit to much testo in you but I don't know, excactly as YOU do not Know me, so why be rude?


----------



## Johnm159 (Jul 14, 2015)

Listen, you got your boyfriend looking the way you do now so obviously you are worthy. If you decide you want to start working out for yourself then you can do some research and hopefully it will be something you enjoy and will be beneficial to your health. I'm glad you are wanting to better yourself but if you're doing it for a boyfriend then you are doing it for the wrong reasons. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 14, 2015)

Yeah this whole deal makes no sense.  Getting in shape is 90% diet 10% working out.  The reason you had no success in the past is because you keep trying to focus on other things!!  Once diet is on point try anything-walking is fine, then jogging and finally running.  You may also start with light weight lifting.  Point is nothing at all will work if you eat like crap!  The very very last resort is steroids-and yes you pretty much need to look like a pro before anyone here will give you advice on AAS.  You are a female-you can seriously ruin your body forever.  Not trying to be rude here just trying to get you to get the point that diet is #1 priority


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJNorway (Jul 16, 2015)

Okey thank you! That was much easyer tu understand. Maybe I have my worng reasons but I still want to do it cause at the end it's just me. So thank you, now I KNOW: Diet - jogging - gym/ lifting - pole dancing classes. =) I just wanted to know if htis would work or if i rather should eat only grapes, run five miles and then jump 60 stairs and theres youre goal... how can and could I know? xD


----------



## Jeenyus (Jul 16, 2015)

WOW! Education level 0!
Grapes for a diet??
No way in hell you can be serious...
Let me introduce you to my friend: www.Google.com
I will know show you how to use it:
In the search box type something like "bodybuilding diet for women" or "bodybuilding for women" and "how to not be retarted".
I emphasize the last one 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Jul 16, 2015)

Jeenyus said:


> WOW! Education level 0!
> Grapes for a diet??
> No way in hell you can be serious...
> Let me introduce you to my friend: www.Google.com
> ...




Ive missed this gimmick


----------



## Banesman (Jul 17, 2015)

Seriously, lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

